# I.D. help please



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

I killed this fish by accident last month. I never knew exactly what it was. Any ideas?


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

how did u kill it


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

how did you kill it? it looks nice


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

Will that help in the I.D.? OK during a late night water change episode, at around the 15th aquarium , I left out the chlorine remover. The temp of water was also a little cooler. Fish was in divided aquarium, with other fish living after episode! My own fault , having so many aquariums I guess I got careless!


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Looks like a rhombeus


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

check the teeth, if you can, I would compare those to altuvi teeth and rhombous teeth...


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

I have a crappy pic of teeth, and the upper mouth. I also still have the fish, he's frozen. What am I looking for when it comes to the teeth?


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

nice fish


----------

